# Lets talk golden tegu.....



## Jrock23 (Jan 21, 2016)

I thought i would create this post to kind of talk about the golden tegu. Now I still can't understand why they have such a bad rep, on the market... I deal with all kind or lizards, and in my opinion I believe they a lot of owners aren't willing to put in the time to tame there animal to at least get them to be docile and socialize them, to get them use to human contact.. Now this isn't just for the golden tegus but I hear this as well for the nile monitors.. I think that any afraid animal would try to bite you. But to say that golds are super aggressive, I don't see it in my gold. He may bite me or even freak out but it can be because he's still a youngin or maybe because people handle them wrong. What i do is talk to my gold while feeding or handling or even when he is going for a swim in the tub... There are many way to tame a tegu but once again you have to put in the work to get the good results that you want. It may take some time but to me its worth it in the end..


----------



## Walter1 (Jan 21, 2016)

Jrock- maybe you're right. In general, to date, many fewer keepers have tractable goldens than those that do. For sure, by common approach, argies are by far the gentler species. So, either keepers haven't figured out how to do that for goldens or it can't be done.


----------



## Jrock23 (Jan 21, 2016)

I agree with you, but how can people know what can be or can't be unless they try.. A lot people and or breeders I talk too. Don't even want to put in the afford. So I feel they miss guide a lot of people...


----------



## Walter1 (Jan 21, 2016)

I think we're in agreement that perhaps the recipe for success is there somewhere. To date, seems rare. 

As for people the being misguided, maybe sellers should qualify the statement by stating that they typically are very wary, perhaps there's a way through it.


----------



## Jrock23 (Jan 21, 2016)

Yes indeed....


----------

